# Uh, oh.  Dairy buck not grazing - sick :(



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 27, 2010)

My husband was in charge of my young son's  small dairy goat herd while we were out of town.  He was lazy and did not turn the goats out to graze.  Instead, he gave them all goat grain.  They've had only grain for 4 days.

Now, the buck is not grazing, not active, and has a dirty tail.    He's urinating and his stool looks like human poo with some mucous.  We let him out to graze with the girls the two days since we've been back but he's not eating.  We have not given him any more grain since Monday (they had left overs in their shed).

I'm not sure what to do.  I feel like I need to get him eating but I don't want to give him something that would make it worse (IF he'd eat it at all).  I'm waiting for the vet to call me back.

In the meantime.....HELP?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd get some C/D antitoxin into him if you have it. I would also give him some Banamine if you have it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 28, 2010)

Take him off all grain and feed him hay, stemmy hay if you have it.  I'd give him some probios also.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd probably give him some baking soda, along with Pepto Bismol or Kaopectate and keep him off grain.  Probios would be beneficial, too.  I'd probably also give a b-complex shot...helps stimulate the appetite.

It's not all that terrible for him not to eat, really, so long as he's drinking water.  Most animals can go days and days without food with no ill effect.  If it is what I'd say it is -- dietary scour w/ an upset GI system -- he'll probably be just fine.

Is the buck current on his C/D-T vaccination?  If so, the risk of "overeating disease" (enterotoxemia) is lessened..  If not, well...keep an eye out in case the dietary scour turns to true dysentary -- foul smelling, dirty-water poop with mucous and possibly blood -- at which point you'd want to act quickly and give C&D anti-toxin along with oral and injectable antibotics.

If this were a seriously bad situation, though, I'd expect to read about dirty legs -- not just a dirty tail.  He just sounds to me like what we'd call "loafy."  Baking soda, pepto/kaopectate, b-complex, probios...and see what happens..

You should probably also beat the living sh*t out of your husband, too, but that's optional.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 28, 2010)

My vet has me giving Pepto (40 cc for a 40 lb animal) 4 times a day and Baking Soda (1 Tblspoon to 1/2 cup water) (40 cc for a 40 lb animal) and 40 cc of yougrt 3 times a day.

I know this because I just lost a doe and have a whether recovering.  They manged to get into the feed area and got in a bag of chicken feed.

Edited to add:  I am heading to the hardware store to purchase an additional lock so the stall door is locked twice.  I love my goats, but if there is a way, they will figure it out.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 28, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> You should probably also beat the living sh*t out of your husband, too, but that's optional.


I might have to agree.  That is why I am so concerned when I have someone care for aimals.  I provide very detailed instructions and say if you deviate in anyway from this, you must call me first.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, all.  The vet never called back but this all sounds good for now, actually.  I'm going to go check our animal medicine chest.  I know we've got at least some of these things in there.  I'll at least give him the probios, kaopectate, buck hay, and give everyone their C/D-T.   They're due for it anyway.

I feel like I should know what Benemine is but admit I'm not sure.  Is that for coccidiosis?  Can it be bought at Tractor Supply, a feed store, or pharmacy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 28, 2010)

Banamine is a pain reliever/fever reducer. You have to get it from the vet. It is like aspirin.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 28, 2010)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we did have a somewhat interesting *clears throat* "conversation" about it just now and  .  I think we need a brick wall smilie.

eta:  Thank you, ksalvagno.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 28, 2010)

Just to share in your misery I had a well trusted friend who worked in a vet for years stay at my house last year for a week.

A full 50 gal drum of cow grain was GONE, and we only have 3 yearling heifers, all the hay was gone, our goats had diarreah, we were missing a guinea hen, a chicken and one chick that was sort of special to us - we named it "Peeper" because it was all by itself with the bigger guys and constantly called for it's 2, yes 2 moms.

Sigh - little Peeper......







But life goes on!  Good luck with your buck!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 28, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Banamine is a pain reliever/fever reducer. You have to get it from the vet. It is like aspirin.


...you forgot 'anti-inflammatory.'


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, my buck's tail is cleaner today and he's EATING!    I'm still going to give what I listed previously for good measure but this is very good news.  

Thank you for all your quick and helpful responses.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 29, 2010)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> Hey, my buck's tail is cleaner today and he's EATING!    I'm still going to give what I listed previously for good measure but this is very good news.
> 
> Thank you for all your quick and helpful responses.


That is very good news.


----------

